
Show HN: Simple and efficient way to show information about Memcache - arzzen
https://github.com/hyperia-sk/memcache-info
======
phoboslab
I just tried it, but it simply hangs on connect. After ctrl+c it quits with
"Connect to 127.0.0.1:11211 failed.".

Doing `echo "stats" | nc 127.0.0.1 11211` on the console returns the current
memcached stats (and keeps the connection open). So I think I have the correct
host/port :)

Edit: I think I found the issue: [https://github.com/hyperia-sk/memcache-
info/issues/1](https://github.com/hyperia-sk/memcache-info/issues/1)

